
Ask HN: What's your dayrate? - fratlas
What&#x27;s your role, location and dayrate as a contractor?
======
airbreather
Control systems engineer, Western Australia, $AUD1000-2000 depending on hours
and location.

Beer is $10 a pint where I live, some places more.

Decent family house not to far form the city $700k-1M.

Reasonable 2brm apartment in good location 500k+.

~~~
fratlas
Even in WA, good pay! How many years exp (if that's ok to ask)? I'm getting a
fraction of that in Syd.

------
sander202
programmer, amsterdam/netherlands, 600 eur (about $635) however because of the
really really stupid laws in the Netherlands most companies will not hire a
contractor directly, so there are lots of recruitment companies acting as a
middleman taking at least 15 eur an hour ( every hour for the duration of the
gig)

